
FAIR turns five: What we’ve accomplished and where we’re headed - pesenti
https://code.fb.com/ai-research/fair-fifth-anniversary/
======
moneil971
Congrats to FAIR, nice note sharing some of the lessons:
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/mike-schroepfer/fair-at-
five-...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/mike-schroepfer/fair-at-five-what-
weve-learned-so-far/10155790139925846/)

------
nafizh
Pytorch is probably the only good thing that's come out of Facebook.

~~~
stochastic_monk
I’m usually the first person to criticize Facebook and I haven’t used it in
years, but that isn’t really fair. Facebook has done stellar work on a broad
range of applications. While they may be morally bankrupt, their engineering
is outstanding.

~~~
nafizh
I might have been misunderstood. I intended to praise FAIR. Just mentioned
Pytorch as their distinctive achievement.

~~~
whymauri
Calling PyTorch a distinctive achievement is kinda different from calling it
"the only good thing that's come out of Facebook".

~~~
nafizh
I meant Facebook the company, not FAIR.

